# 5bb frozen embryo blastocyst, hatching??



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi everyone, can anyone tell me if a grade 5bb hatching blastocyst is any good?? It's my only frostie!! Does anyone have any good success stories please?? I'm going crazy constantly googling


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

5bbs are good. I am 22 weeks pregnant with one and have another 2 in the freezer! I am hoping they are good too! Good luck, stop googling and try to relax. They only freeze good embryos xxxx


----------



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

Thank you so much for your reply, it's so nice to hear positive feed back and congratulation   !! I just get myself into such a state  !! i have already had 2 BFN's one was fresh the other frozen and that was from the same batch of eggs as this one. I'm thinking about having the scratch done with this cycle, im also looking at accupincture. I have pcos (not severe) but I'm on metformin. I'm trying to do everything I possibly can to make this one work.   xleannex


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

hiya,

i have a 5bb on board  (was 5ba before freezing) and a 5bb still frozen. it does work - there was a lady from my cycle thread pg from a 3bb FET.

all the best

xxx


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

I'm 14 weeks pregnant with a 5bb frostie     It definitely can and does work. They don't freeze embryos unless they think they have a good chance of implanting. Best of luck


----------

